# creating image from installed FreeBSD



## starsoheil (Feb 19, 2010)

Hello to all
i installing FreeBSD and modifiy this OS . now , i want move this OS to other system . i want creating a image form this FreeBSD from my system .can i this work by a software ?
like : PC-BSD that is an OS from modified FreeBSD .
Do you understand my mean ?
thank you


----------



## lMicROl (Feb 19, 2010)

If I have correctly understood you need move system to new hard disk? If so... :OOO
for example: Move FreeBSD to new hard disk â˜†VirtualBox editionâ˜†


----------



## paean (Feb 19, 2010)

If you hope to make a copy of your hard drive, you may be looking for a solution like clonezilla. Please search the forums and you will find other solutions.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Feb 19, 2010)

To make an exact clone a hard drive, you can also boot from a CD and use dd.


----------



## J65nko (Feb 19, 2010)

The Unix way is to use "dump" and "restore".


----------



## phoenix (Feb 19, 2010)

And there's always the rsync method.

As with everything in Unix, TMTOWTDI rules the roost.  

[There's More Than One Way To Do It]


----------



## starsoheil (Feb 20, 2010)

hello 
thank you for your answer
but i want a stone alone installation wizard for install my freeBSD on other computer that run from boot and exrtact files and boot sectors .
like : norton ghost work but norton ghost need to select a image file .
 i want this work run automatically . number of system (that is host for my FreeBSD ) and this system not available . 
please see PC BSD installation dvd  for understand my mean.


----------



## Ruler2112 (Feb 22, 2010)

This would be slow to install, but completely automated.  Create a DVD using the SRCD so it's bootable, burn it to a DVD with your image file, then have a startup script execute [cmd=]dd if=/path/to/image.file of=/dev/sda bs=1M[/cmd].  The machine you boot with the DVD would be automatically wiped out and replaced with a bit-wise copy of the image you created.  Just be careful doing something like this - it'll silently destroy anything on the hard drive.


----------



## FRANCOIS (Mar 8, 2010)

starsoheil said:
			
		

> hello
> thank you for your answer
> but i want a stone alone installation wizard for install my freeBSD on other computer that run from boot and exrtact files and boot sectors .
> like : norton ghost work but norton ghost need to select a image file .
> ...



TRY G4U it's a norton ghost free implementation


----------

